# Themes et effets Graphique sur OS lion



## didiworld (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous 

Je souhaiterai customiser un maximum mon mac os barre de menu, effets graphique et divers choses. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je le remercie d'avance.

Merciiiii


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Novembre 2011)

Je comprends pas ta question, mais si tu veux customiser (enfin le rendre noire) ta barre de menu dans Lion tu peux utiliser cela.

ATTENTION 10.7.2 obligatoire.


----------



## warasate (7 Décembre 2011)

Ok, tu donnes un site qui nous fait baver :love: mais  après avoir fait des telechargement succesif, c'est en faite des dossiers, que, je supposes, on va déplacer dans des dossiers autres au niveau du finder?  ce sont toujours les mêmes? où ça dépend?


----------



## scherel (7 Décembre 2011)

As tu telecharge le fichier ? C'est un installer qui le fait pour toi.

Sinon le lien sur Macthemes te donnera plus d'infos.


----------

